#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Προστασία καταναλωτή

## dn102

Η παρούσα και η επόμενη ανάρτηση μετακινήθηκαν από το θέμα "StereoStatika με EC2 και EC8" (μετά την #51).
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

θέμα αυτό ρυθμίζεται από τα άρθρα 540, 554 και 555 του Αστικού Κώδικα όπως αυτά τροποποιήθηκαν από το Ν. 3043/02 «Ευθύνη του πωλητή για πραγματικά ελαττώματα και έλλειψη συνομολογημένων ιδιοτήτων». 

Συγκεκριμένα: 
*1. Δικαιώματα του αγοραστή*
Σύμφωνα  με το άρθρο 540 του Αστικού Κώδικα, ο αγοραστής που διαπιστώσει ότι του  πωλήθηκε ελαττωματικό προϊόν δικαιούται κατ' επιλογήν του:  
α. την επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση του πράγματος (χωρίς επιβάρυνση του αγοραστή) με άλλο,
 β. τη μείωση του τιμήματος
 γ. την επιστροφή του ελαττωματικού πράγματος στον πωλητή και της  επιστροφής των χρημάτων που κατέβαλε ο αγοραστής (υπαναχώρηση από τη  σύμβαση).

 Στην περίπτωση ασήμαντου ελαττώματος, ο αγοραστής δεν  μπορεί να επιστρέψει το πράγμα (μπορεί όμως να ζητήσει αντικατάσταση ή  μείωση του τιμήματος).

*2. Προθεσμία για δικαιώματα αγοραστή* 
Σύμφωνα  με το άρθρο 554 του Αστικού Κώδικα, ο αγοραστής έχει δικαίωμα να  ασκήσει τα δικαιώματά του για πραγματικά ελαττώματα κατά του πωλητή  εντός δύο (2) ετών για κινητά πράγματα και πέντε (5) ετών για ακίνητα.
 Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 555 του Αστικού Κώδικα, η προθεσμία αρχίζει από την παράδοση του πράγματος στον αγοραστή.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

_8. Ο παραγωγός δεν ευθύνεται αν αποδείξει ότι:
__ α) δεν έθεσε το προϊόν σε κυκλοφορία,_
_ β) το ελάττωμα δεν υπήρχε όταν το προϊόν τέθηκε σε κυκλοφορία,_
_ γ) δεν κατασκεύασε το προϊόν αποβλέποντας στη διανομή του και δεν το διένειμε στα πλαίσια της επαγγελματικής του δραστηριότητας,_
_ δ) το ελάττωμα οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι το  προϊόν κατασκευάστηκε σύμφωνα με κανόνες αναγκαστικού δικαίου_ 
_ ε) όταν το προϊόν τέθηκε σε κυκλοφορία, το επίπεδο επιστημονικών και  τεχνικών γνώσεων δεν επέτρεπε τη διαπίστωση του ελαττώματος._ 
---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:01 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 00:59 ----------

*Άρθρο 9β 
Πεδίο εφαρμογής* 
* 1.* Με την επιφύλαξη : 
α) των κοινοτικών και εθνικών κανόνων που αφορούν  θέματα υγείας και ασφάλειας των προϊόντων, 
β) των τυχόν όρων  εγκατάστασης, ή των καθεστώτων αδειών, ή των δεοντολογικών κωδίκων  συμπεριφοράς ή άλλων ειδικών κανόνων που διέπουν νομοθετικώς  κατοχυρωμένα επαγγέλματα, προκειμένου να τηρούνται υψηλά πρότυπα  επαγγελματικής ακεραιότητας, τους οποίους μπορούν να επιβάλλουν στους  επαγγελματίες τα κράτη  μέλη σύμφωνα με το κοινοτικό δίκαιο, οι  διατάξεις του μέρους αυτού έχουν εφαρμογή στις αθέμιτες εμπορικές  πρακτικές των προμηθευτών έναντι των καταναλωτών.*2.* Οι διατάξεις του μέρους αυτού δεν ισχύουν για την πιστοποίηση  και την αναγραφή του ονομαστικού τίτλου των αντικειμένων από πολύτιμα  μέταλλα. 

*3.* Σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης των διατάξεων του μέρους αυτού με  άλλους κανόνες κοινοτικού δικαίου που ρυθμίζουν συγκεκριμένες πτυχές  αθέμιτων πρακτικών, υπερισχύουν οι κανόνες αυτοί.

*Άρθρο 9γ* * Απαγόρευση αθέμιτων εμπορικών πρακτικών*_
1. Απαγορεύονται οι αθέμιτες εμπορικές πρακτικές που υιοθετούνται πριν,  κατά τη διάρκεια και ύστερα από εμπορική συναλλαγή που σχετίζεται με  συγκεκριμένο προϊόν._
_
2. Μια εμπορική πρακτική είναι αθέμιτη, όταν είναι αντίθετη προς  τις απαιτήσεις επαγγελματικής ευσυνειδησίας, και στρεβλώνει ουσιωδώς ή  ενδέχεται να στρεβλώσει ουσιωδώς την οικονομική συμπεριφορά του μέσου  καταναλωτή, στον οποίο φθάνει ή στον οποίο απευθύνεται το προϊόν ή του  μέσου μέλους της ομάδας, όταν μια εμπορική πρακτική απευθύνεται σε μια  συγκεκριμένη ομάδα καταναλωτών._
_
3. Εμπορικές πρακτικές οι οποίες ενδέχεται να στρεβλώνουν  ουσιωδώς την οικονομική συμπεριφορά μόνο μιας σαφώς προσδιοριζόμενης  ομάδας καταναλωτών που είναι ιδιαιτέρως ευάλωτοι ως προς την πρα¬κτική  αυτή ή ως προς το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν λόγω πνευματικής ή σωματικής  αναπηρίας, ηλικίας ή απειρίας, με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε ο προμηθευτής να  μπορεί ευλόγως να το προβλέψει, εκτιμώνται υπό το πρίσμα του μέσου  μέλους της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας. Το προηγούμενο εδάφιο εφαρμόζεται με  την επιφύλαξη της κοινής και θεμιτής διαφημιστικής πρακτικής της  διατύπωσης δηλώσεων που ενέχουν υπερβολές ή δηλώσεων οι οποίες δεν  αναμένεται να εκληφθούν, ως έχουν, στην κυριολεξία τους._
_
4. Εμπορικές πρακτικές είναι αθέμιτες, ιδίως όταν είναι  παραπλανητικές ή επιθετικές, όπως αυτές καθορίζονται στα άρθρα 9δ, 9ε,  9στ και στα άρθρα 9ζ και 9η  , αντίστοιχα._
*
Άρθρο 9δ
Παραπλανητικές πράξεις*
* 1.* Μια εμπορική πρακτική θεωρείται παραπλανητική όταν περιλαμβάνει  εσφαλμένες πληροφορίες και είναι, συνεπώς,  αναληθής ή, όταν, με  οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της συν¬ολικής παρουσίασής της,  παραπλανά ή ενδέχεται να παραπλανήσει το μέσο καταναλωτή, ακόμα και εάν  οι πληροφορίες είναι, αντικειμενικά, ορθές όσον αφορά ένα ή περισσότερα  από τα στοιχεία τα οποία παρατίθενται κατωτέρω και, ούτως ή άλλως, τον  οδηγεί ή ενδέχεται να τον οδηγήσει να λάβει απόφαση συναλλαγής την  οποία, διαφορετικά, δεν θα ελάμβανε. Τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι:
α)    η ύπαρξη ή η φύση του προϊόντος,
β) τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά του προϊόντος, όπως είναι η διαθεσιμότητα, τα  οφέλη, οι κίνδυνοι, η εκτέλεση, η σύνθεση, τα συνοδευτικά εξαρτήματα, η  μετά την πώληση υποστήριξη προς τον καταναλωτή και η αντιμετώπιση των  παραπόνων, η μέθοδος και η ημερομηνία κατασκευής ή παροχής, η παράδοση, η  καταλληλότητα, η χρήση, η ποσότητα, οι προδιαγραφές, η γεω¬γραφική ή  εμπορική προέλευση ή τα αναμενόμενα από τη χρήση του προϊόντος  αποτελέσματα, ή τα αποτελέσματα και τα ουσιώδη χαρακτηριστικά των  δοκιμών ή ελέγχων του προϊόντος,
γ) η έκταση των δεσμεύσεων του προμηθευτή, τα κίνητρα για την εμπορική  πρακτική και η φύση της διαδικασίας πωλήσεων, κάθε δήλωση ή σύμβολο που  αφορά άμεση ή έμμεση χορηγία ή έγκριση του προμηθευτή ή του προϊόντος,
δ) η τιμή ή ο τρόπος υπολογισμού της ή η ύπαρξη ειδικής συμφέρουσας τιμής,
ε)  η   ανάγκη   υπηρεσίας,   ανταλλακτικού,   αντικατάστασης   ή επισκευής,
στ) η φύση, τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα και τα δικαιώματα του  προμηθευτή ή του  αντιπροσώπου του, όπως είναι η ταυτότητα και τα  περιουσιακά στοιχεία του, τα προσόντα του, η ιδιότητα, η έγκριση, η  εταιρική σχέση, η σύνδεση και η κυριότητα δικαιωμάτων βιομηχανικής,  εμπορικής ή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας ή τα βραβεία και οι διακρίσεις του,   
ζ) τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του δικαιώματος αντικατάστασης ή επιστροφής σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 5.

*2.* Μια εμπορική πρακτική θεωρείται επίσης παραπλανητική όταν, στο  πραγματικό της πλαίσιο, λαμβανομένων υπόψιν όλων των χαρακτηριστικών  της και των περιστάσεων, οδηγεί ή ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει τον μέσο  καταναλωτή να λάβει απόφαση συναλλαγής την οποία διαφορετικά δεν θα  ελάμβανε, και η πρακτική περιλαμβάνει:
 α) κάθε προσπάθεια προώθησης προϊόντος (μάρκετινγκ), συμπεριλαμβανομένης  της συγκριτικής διαφήμισης, που δημιουργεί σύγχυση με προϊόντα,  εμπορικά σήματα, εμπορικές επωνυμίες και άλλα διακριτικά γνωρίσματα  ενός ανταγωνιστή,
 β) μη συμμόρφωση του προμηθευτή προς τις δεσμεύσεις που περιέχουν  κώδικες συμπεριφοράς με τους οποίους ανέλαβε να δεσμευτεί, όταν η  δέσμευση είναι ρητή και όχι προγραμματική, και μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί και  ο προμηθευτής αναφέρει σε μια εμπορική πρακτική ότι δεσμεύεται από τον  κώδικα.
*Άρθρο 9ε 
Παραπλανητικές παραλείψεις
1.* Μια εμπορική πρακτική θεωρείται παραπλανητική όταν, στο πραγματικό  της πλαίσιο, λαμβανομένων υπόψιν όλων των χαρακτηριστικών της και των  περιστάσεων, καθώς και των περιορισμών του συγκεκριμένου μέσου  επικοινωνίας, παραλείπει ουσιώδεις πληροφορίες που χρειάζεται ο μέσος  καταναλωτής, ανάλογα με το συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο, για να λάβει  τεκμηριωμένη απόφαση συναλ¬λαγής, και ως εκ τούτου τον οδηγεί ή  ενδέχεται να τον οδηγήσει να λάβει απόφαση συναλλαγής την οποία  διαφορετικά δεν θα ελάμβανε.
*
2.* Παραπλανητική παράλειψη τεκμαίρεται και όταν ο προμηθευτής  αποκρύπτει ουσιώδεις πληροφορίες ή τις παρέχει κατά τρόπο ασαφή,  ακατάληπτο, διφορούμενο ή εκτός χρόνου κατά τα αναφερόμενα στην  παράγραφο 1, ή όταν δεν προσδιορίζει την εμπορική επιδίωξη της εμπορικής  πρακτικής, εφόσον αυτή δεν είναι ήδη προφανής από το συγκεκριμένο  πλαίσιο και όταν, και στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις, τούτο έχει ή ενδέχεται  να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να λάβει ο μέσος καταναλωτής απόφαση για  συναλλαγή την οποία, διαφορετικά, δεν θα είχε λάβει.

*3.* Όταν το μέσο που χρησιμοποιείται για  την ανακοίνωση της  εμπορικής πρακτικής επιβάλλει περιορισμούς τόπου ή χρόνου, οι  περιορισμοί αυτοί, καθώς και τα μέτρα που λαμβάνει ο προμηθευτής για να  καταστήσει την πληροφορία προσιτή στους καταναλωτές με άλλο τρόπο,  λαμβάνονται υπόψιν προκειμένου να  διαπιστωθεί αν η πληροφορία έχει  παραλειφθεί.

*4.* Στην περίπτωση της πρόσκλησης για αγορά, θεωρούνται ουσιώδεις  οι ακόλουθες πληροφορίες,  αν δεν είναι ήδη προφανείς από το  συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο:
 α) τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά του  προϊόντος, στο  βαθμό που ενδείκνυνται σε σχέση με το μέσο και το προϊόν,
 β) η διεύθυνση και η ταυτότητα του προμηθευτή, όπως η εμπορική επωνυμία  του και όπου ενδείκνυται, η  διεύθυνση και η ταυτότητα του προμηθευτή  για λογα¬ριασμό του οποίου ενεργεί αντιπρόσωπός του,
 γ) η τιμή, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των φόρων ή αν, λόγω της φύσεως του  προϊόντος, η τιμή δεν μπορεί ευλόγως να καθοριστεί εκ των προτέρων, ο  τρόπος με τον οποίο υπολογίζεται η τιμή, και, όπου ενδείκνυται, όλες οι  πρόσθετες επιβαρύνσεις αποστολής, παράδοσης ή ταχυδρομείου ή, όταν αυτές  οι επιβαρύνσεις ευλόγως δεν μπορούν να υπολογιστούν εκ των προτέρων, το  γεγονός ότι μπορεί να απαιτηθούν τέτοιες πρόσθετες επιβαρύνσεις,
 δ) οι  ρυθμίσεις για την  πληρωμή,  παράδοση,  εκτέλεση  και  αντιμετώπιση παραπόνων, εφόσον αποκλίνουν από τις απαιτήσεις  επαγγελματικής ευσυνειδησίας,
  ε)  για  προϊόντα  και   συναλλαγές,   όπου   υφίσταται   δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης ή ακύρωσης, η ύπαρξη αυτού του δικαιώματος.
*5.* Οι απαιτήσεις παροχής πληροφοριών που θεσπίζονται από το  κοινοτικό δίκαιο, σχετικά με την εμπορική επικοινωνία,  συμπεριλαμβανομένης της διαφήμισης ή του μάρκετινγκ, θεωρούνται  ουσιώδεις.

*Άρθρο 9στ 
Περιπτώσεις παραπλανητικών εμπορικών πρακτικών
*Απαγορεύονται, σε κάθε περίπτωση, ως παραπλανητικές, εμπορικές πρακτικές,  που συνίστανται ιδίως σε: 
 α) ισχυρισμό, ότι πρόκειται για συμβαλλόμενο σε κώδικα συμπεριφοράς, ενώ ο προμηθευτής δεν είναι συμβαλλόμενος,
 β)χρησιμοποίηση σήματος ή αντίστοιχου διακριτικού γνωρίσματος χωρίς την αντίστοιχη άδεια,
 γ) ισχυρισμό, ότι ένας κώδικας συμπεριφοράς έχει την έγκριση δημόσιου ή άλλου φορέα, ενώ δεν την έχει,
 δ) ισχυρισμό, ότι ο προμηθευτής, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εμπορικών  πρακτικών του, ή ένα προϊόν έχει την έγκριση, την πιστοποίηση ή την  άδεια δημόσιου ή ιδιωτικού φορέα, ενώ δεν την έχει, ή παρόμοιο ισχυρισμό  ο οποίος δεν ανταποκρίνεται στους όρους της έγκρισης, της πιστοποίησης ή  της άδειας,
 ε) πρόσκληση για αγορά προϊόντων σε μια καθορισμένη τιμή, χωρίς να  γίνεται γνωστή η ύπαρξη των οποιωνδήποτε εύλογων λόγων που μπορεί να  έχει ο προμηθευτής για τους οποίους πιστεύει ότι δεν  θα μπορέσει να  προμηθεύσει ή να αναθέσει σε άλλο προμηθευτή να προμηθεύσει τα προϊόντα  αυτά ή ισοδύναμά τους στην τιμή αυτή μέσα σε εύλογο διάστημα και σε  εύλογες ποσότητες, λαμβανομένων υπόψιν του προϊόντος, της κλίμακας  διαφήμισης αυτού και της τιμής που προσφέρεται (διαφήμιση «δόλωμα»),
 στ) πρόσκληση για αγορά προϊόντων σε καθορισμένη τιμή και στη  συνέχεια:         αα) άρνηση επίδειξης του διαφημιζόμενου προϊόντος  στους καταναλωτές ή 
 ββ) άρνηση λήψης παραγγελιών για το προϊόν ή παράδοσής  του σε εύλογο χρόνο ή 
 γγ)επίδειξη ενός ελαττωματικού δείγματός του, με πρόθεση προώθησης ενός άλλου προϊόντος («δόλωμα και μεταστροφή»),
 ζ) ψευδή δήλωση, ότι το προϊόν θα είναι διαθέσιμο για πολύ περιορισμένο  χρονικό διάστημα, ή ότι θα διατίθεται μόνο υπό ειδικούς όρους για πολύ  περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, έτσι ώστε να προκληθεί η λήψη άμεσης  απόφασης και να στερηθεί από τους καταναλωτές η δυνατότητα ή ο χρόνος να  προβούν σε τεκμηριωμένη επιλογή,
 η) ανάληψη της υποχρέωσης παροχής υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης μετά την πώληση  σε καταναλωτές με τους οποίους ο προμηθευτής είχε επικοινωνήσει πριν από  τη συναλλαγή σε γλώσσα που δεν είναι επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους μέλους  στο οποίο βρίσκεται ο προμηθευτής και στη συνέχεια διάθεση αυτής της  υπηρεσίας μόνο σε άλλη γλώσσα, χωρίς αυτό να έχει καταστεί γνωστό στον  καταναλωτή πριν  αυτός δεσμευθεί για τη συναλλαγή,
 θ)  δήλωση, ή με άλλο τρόπο δημιουργία της εντύπωσης ότι ένα προϊόν μπορεί να πωλείται νόμιμα, ενώ δεν μπορεί,
 ι)   παρουσίαση των δικαιωμάτων που παρέχει ο νόμος στον καταναλωτή ως ειδικό χαρακτηριστικό της προσφοράς του προμηθευτή,
 κ) χρήση ανακοινώσεων στα μέσα, για την προώθηση ενός προϊόντος,  πληρωμένων από τον προμηθευτή, χωρίς αυτό να γίνεται σαφές από το  περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης ή από εικόνα ή ήχο σαφώς αναγνωρίσιμα από  τον καταναλωτή (κεκαλυμμένη διαφήμιση), με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων  του π.δ. 100/2000 (ΦΕΚ 98ΑΆ) όπως ισχύει,
 κα)  διατύπωση ουσιωδώς ανακριβούς ισχυρισμού όσον αφορά στη φύση ή στην  έκταση του κινδύνου για την προσωπική ασφάλεια του καταναλωτή ή της  οικογένειάς του, αν ο καταναλωτής δεν αγοράσει το προϊόν
 κβ) προώθηση παρόμοιου προϊόντος με εκείνο που προσφέρει συγκεκριμένος  κατασκευαστής, με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να παραπλανάται σκόπιμα ο  καταναλωτής ότι έχει κατασκευασθεί από τον συγκεκριμένο κατασκευαστή,  ενώ δεν συμβαίνει αυτό,
 κγ) δημιουργία, λειτουργία ή προώθηση ενός πυραμιδωτού συστήματος  πωλήσεων, όπου ο καταναλωτής θεωρεί ότι έχει την ευκαιρία για   μεγαλύτερο όφελος με την εισαγωγή άλλων καταναλωτών στο σύστημα, παρά με  την ίδια την πώληση ή την κατανάλωση των προϊόντων,
 κδ)ισχυρισμό, ότι ο προμηθευτής πρόκειται να σταματήσει τη δραστηριότητά του ή να μετακομίσει, ενώ αυτό δεν ισχύει,
 κε) ισχυρισμό, ότι τα προϊόντα μπορούν να διευκολύνουν το κέρδος σε τυχερά παίγνια,
 κστ) αναληθή ισχυρισμό ότι προϊόν είναι σε θέση να θεραπεύει ασθένεια, δυσλειτουργίες ή δυσμορφίες,
 κζ) διάδοση ουσιωδώς ανακριβών πληροφοριών σχετικά με τις συνθήκες της  αγοράς ή τη δυνατότητα εύρεσης του προϊόντος, προκειμένου να παροτρυνθεί  ο καταναλωτής να αποκτήσει το προϊόν με όρους λιγότερο ευνοϊκούς σε  σχέση με αυτούς που ισχύουν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες της αγοράς,
 κη)ισχυρισμό  για μία εμπορική πρακτική διεξαγωγής διαγωνισμού ή  καταβολής επάθλων χωρίς τη χορήγηση των περιγραφόμενων επάθλων ή του  ισοδυνάμου τους,
 κθ) περιγραφή του προϊόντος ως «δωρεάν», «χωρίς επιβάρυνση» ή με  αντίστοιχη διατύπωση, αν ο καταναλωτής οφείλει να καταβάλει οποιαδήποτε  άλλη πληρωμή εκτός του αναπόφευκτου κόστους για την απάντηση στην  εμπορική πρακτική ή για την παραλαβή ή την παράδοση του αντικειμένου,
 κι)   προσθήκη στο υλικό μάρκετινγκ τιμολογίου ή αντίστοιχου εγγράφου με  το οποίο ζητείται πληρωμή και το οποίο παρέχει στον καταναλωτή την  εντύπωση ότι έχει ήδη παραγγείλει το προϊόν, ενώ αυτό δεν ισχύει,
 λ)  ψευδή ισχυρισμό ή δημιουργία της εντύπωσης, ότι ο προμηθευτής δεν  ενεργεί για σκοπούς που συνδέονται με την εμπο¬ρική δραστηριότητά του,  την επιχείρηση, την τέχνη ή το επιτήδευμά του, ή υποδύεται ψευδώς τον  καταναλωτή,
 λα)  δημιουργία της ψευδούς εντύπωσης, ότι οι υπηρεσίες, μετά την πώληση  του προϊόντος, διατίθενται σε κράτος μέλος άλλο από αυτό στο οποίο  πωλείται το προϊόν.

----------

Xάρης

----------

